# Is this a BBW porn site or a meeting forum?



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

*I've only posted a few messages on this site so far. I am loving this forum. But I have noticed that although I love looking at these GORGEOUS naked BBWs, they all seem unobtainable. Where are all the FFAs (Both big and small) that are not unobtainable BBW porn stars?. I feel comfortable here, this is a first place I have not felt bad about posting a picture of my big belly. OK. I have now vented. Carry On*


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

Uhm, there are women all over this board who are not porn stars? You kind of just disregarded the majority of Dims, dude.


Just sayin'.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, this board is a porn site as well as a meeting forum and everything in between. We also talk about weight loss surgery here, as well as clothing and fashion as well as fun activities in our respective areas. If you're looking for FFA's, then you're still in the right place, you just need to look a little harder.

But a word of advice, people may take a bit more kindly to you if you were to introduce yourself properly.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 17, 2008)

well, this isn't really a forum for picking up women so it's not like they have to really seem attainable or anything. 

I mean, obviously some people have met on this website and are now involved but if you go into this site with the expectations of meeting some one than you're going to be in trouble because that isn't what it is all about. 

There is so much more to this place than naked photos of women. A ton of awesome people. Great conversation. Great flamewars. Pictures of me. If you feel comfortable here, well, that's good, it's pretty much encouraged, but like I said, it's not really a dating site and advertising such is even against the forum rules.

oh and what means unattainable?

NEVER!

WAYNE CAMPBELL WOULD NOT BE WITH CASSANDRA WITH SUCH AN ATTITUDE.

She will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine.

PS. only a movie, do not kidnap/stalk


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> well, this isn't really a forum for picking up women so it's not like they have to really seem attainable or anything.
> 
> I mean, obviously some people have met on this website and are now involved but if you go into this site with the expectations of meeting some one than you're going to be in trouble because that isn't what it is all about.
> 
> ...



I was born in Kowloon Bay!

*ZANG!*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Well there is a paysite board, but Dims is not a porn site. Dimensions is a special place for people to come who support size acceptance. It is a place for people of size and their admirers and supporters etc, where a whole spectrum of issues are discussed.
A porn site it most assuredly is not.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually think there are a ton of dating BBW sites out there, if that is what you were looking for. I was psyched to find dims- it seems to be the only forum I have found with substance. I am married, so I am not looking. A comment here and there is appreciated and given freely by many but I have never felt stalked or uncomfortable nor have I felt it went over the line. There is so much here, I dont know why I went away (not that Im a "regular" by any means) 

Im glad you feel comfortable here, as do I. And I hope you continue to post and allow others to know you. But if specifically looking for someone- google. There is a lot out there and the best of luck to you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2008)

Now I am confused....does your post mean you came here because you thought it was a porn site, Truck? 






BothGunsBlazing said:


> well, this isn't really a forum for picking up women so it's not like they have to really seem attainable or anything.
> 
> I mean, obviously some people have met on this website and are now involved but if you go into this site with the expectations of meeting some one than you're going to be in trouble because that isn't what it is all about.
> 
> ...



One of your best posts eva, BGB


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2008)

Might wanna poke your head into more places than a couple...ya know?..*L*

The ' unobtainable bbw porn star ' comment is the funniest thing I have read in some time. I know you did not mean it to be funny..but...wheeeeeee!


----------



## olwen (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I've only posted a few messages on this site so far. I am loving this forum. But I have noticed that although I love looking at these GORGEOUS naked BBWs, they all seem unobtainable. Where are all the FFAs (Both big and small) that are not unobtainable BBW porn stars?. I feel comfortable here, this is a first place I have not felt bad about posting a picture of my big belly. OK. I have now vented. Carry On*



Um...yeah....just because some of us have posted (semi-)nekkid pics of ourselves doesn't mean we're all lookin to get laid or paid. Some of us just want the confidence boost posting pics can sometimes bring, just like I'm assuming you did. Explore the boards. Do a little chattin and little postin and get to know the people here and give us a chance to get to know you. And hey, you never know.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes. 
This has been another edition of Simple Answers to Simple Questions.

-Rusty
(Hat tip, of course, to Atrios)


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I am confused....does your post mean you came here because you thought it was a porn site, Truck?



Oh Boy, Maybe I should've kept my thoughts to myself, Sorry. Nope I wasn't looking for a porn site. I forget how I found myself on here. I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there. The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites. Let me see if I can say this without putting my foot in my mouth. I am good at that. I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish. Isn't there a difference? A proud BBW that shows a little skin isn't really feeding into a fetish, am I right or should I shut up? 


I will never NOT look at a GORGEOUS naked BBW, no matter if it is porn or not. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go pry my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> Um...yeah....just because some of us have posted (semi-)nekkid pics of ourselves doesn't mean we're all lookin to get laid or paid. Some of us just want the confidence boost posting pics can sometimes bring, just like I'm assuming you did. Explore the boards. Do a little chattin and little postin and get to know the people here and give us a chance to get to know you. And hey, you never know.



You're absolutely right!! I did feel it was ok to post a cheesecake pic here, something I would feel wrong doing elsewhere. I am a BHM and I feel like this is a place where I can fit in. BTW how are you?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 17, 2008)

2 quick and funny stories about Dims being "porn".

The first BBW that I lived with discovered Dims in my internet favorites one day, and decided to explore. The result? She decided that my being here was like me looking at porn (wellll.......it was, but I was happy in discovering that I wasn't a mutant for liking fat girls).

A few years later, I was working as a manager for a retail flooring store. We had internet access, and the first time I tried to go to Dimensions, it blocked the site, saying that it my internet was being blocked because this site was considered pornographic.

Anyway, welcome to Dimensions, Mr. TruckHappy. I think you'll like it here. Most important, don't worry about putting the old foor in your mouth. I tend to do it daily here, and I haven't been kicked out yet.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 17, 2008)

That's cause we all love you Phil!!! :wubu:

Feet and all!  




wrestlingguy said:


> 2 quick and funny stories about Dims being "porn".
> 
> The first BBW that I lived with discovered Dims in my internet favorites one day, and decided to explore. The result? She decided that my being here was like me looking at porn (wellll.......it was, but I was happy in discovering that I wasn't a mutant for liking fat girls).
> 
> ...


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Anyway, welcome to Dimensions, Mr. TruckHappy. I think you'll like it here. Most important, don't worry about putting the old foor in your mouth. I tend to do it daily here, and I haven't been kicked out yet.



*Thank you, To be honest I've never been in a place where people are proud to be BHMs or BBWs. It is kind of nice to find this place. I've always been made to feel like an outcast because of my size even though I am losing (over 100 lbs this past year). I would like to hang with people like me but being out on the road all the time it is hard to do things like that cause I never know when and how long I will be home. But anyways my favorite show is on now so I go to go. See ya later.*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 2 quick and funny stories about Dims being "porn".
> 
> The first BBW that I lived with discovered Dims in my internet favorites one day, and decided to explore. The result? She decided that my being here was like me looking at porn (wellll.......it was, but I was happy in discovering that I wasn't a mutant for liking fat girls).
> 
> ...



Well you are a big defender of women here Phil, and you show them a lot of respect, and that does not go unnoticed.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 17, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY!!!




Susannah said:


> Well you are a big defender of women here Phil, and you show them a lot of respect, and that does not go unnoticed.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *Thank you, To be honest I've never been in a place where people are proud to be BHMs or BBWs.*



That's the primary goal of Dimensions as I see it; building confidence and bonding. There is something here for everyone. Whether you're here just to beat off to pictures, find a hot date for the weekend, or if you're looking to better yourself by absorbing the support and learning from others who have already been where you are, then you'll find it all here.

You're over 18, so it's pretty much impossible for you to be banned, but there are a lot of sensitive subjects in this place. For example, this site has been running for well over ten years and it's more of a cyber metropolis with its own cast of heroes and villains than just some website to meet people. There's a lot of history here, and to make light of it by asking if this place is strictly for porn or dating may offend people.

Of course, there's quite a number who come in here for strictly either of those reasons, but, there's also quite a number who hold this place dear to their hearts. Please respect it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> Um...yeah....just because some of us have posted (semi-)nekkid pics of ourselves *doesn't mean we're all lookin to get laid or paid*. Some of us just want the confidence boost posting pics can sometimes bring, just like I'm assuming you did. Explore the boards. Do a little chattin and little postin and get to know the people here and give us a chance to get to know you. And hey, you never know.



I wouldn't mind either, but neither is happening at the moment! 
(Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Observer (Jul 17, 2008)

Neither our Webmaster or this site's moderators consider it to be a porn site - as witness this excerpt from the posted rules of our Weight Related story library, found here:



> *Sensuality, Sex and Pornography *- the desired emphasis of stories in the Dimensions collection should be on exploration and celebration of the large figure, and not on porn and such. *No picture that ever appeared in Dimensions Magazine was ever explicit or even nude, and no story was ever pornographic.* We tend to permit a good deal of creative leeway here in terms of magic, fantasy and even eroticism. However, if a story is explicit first and treats size as incidental, it probably falls into the category of being a different genre. There are plenty of outlets for erotic/explicit writing;and *we do not need stories featuring hardcore pornography and graphic exploration of alternative lifestyles here.*



I didn't pen the above lines, our Webmaster did, But as the curator of the Forum Library and my fellow editors will attest, our Library team concurs. Pornographic stories don't make it in the door. We decline those that are offered. As for the archives assembled on non-forum parts of this site before the current rules were put in place, occasional pornographic tales that are discovered are promptly discarded - just ask our story migration team. 

The paysite and other forums have similar rules - certain types of photos and langusge are prohibited. Obviously definitions of what is porn and what is merely erotic can differ - Donald Duck cartoons were once banned in China because the character wasn't wearing pants! But this is decidedly a site for the celebration of size, NOT a "porn" site.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> Oh Boy, Maybe I should've kept my thoughts to myself, Sorry. Nope I wasn't looking for a porn site. I forget how I found myself on here. I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there. The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites. Let me see if I can say this without putting my foot in my mouth. I am good at that. I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish. Isn't there a difference? A proud BBW that shows a little skin isn't really feeding into a fetish, am I right or should I shut up?
> 
> 
> I will never NOT look at a GORGEOUS naked BBW, no matter if it is porn or not. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go pry my foot out of my mouth.



Hi TruckHappy, I'm glad you found your way here and feel comfortable being you. I think many of us feel that way about Dims....even us girls with paysites.


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> Hi TruckHappy, I'm glad you found your way here and feel comfortable being you. I think many of us feel that way about Dims....even us girls with paysites.



*Hi Thanks for the welcome. I just went to your site and you're one of those drop dead gorgeous women I was talking about. If I was into it I would be a member of your site. I could spend all day looking at you naked.

As I'm thinking about it, I guess it makes sense. If a guy is into the fetish aspect of BBWs, this site would be a place for them to find women like yourself. Good luck with your site, I hope it makes you rich. You deserve it, you look great!!!!!*


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *Hi Thanks for the welcome. I just went to your site and you're one of those drop dead gorgeous women I was talking about. If I was into it I would be a member of your site. I could spend all day looking at you naked.
> 
> As I'm thinking about it, I guess it makes sense. If a guy is into the fetish aspect of BBWs, this site would be a place for them to find women like yourself. Good luck with your site, I hope it makes you rich. You deserve it, you look great!!!!!*



I think you missed my point: I'm not much different from you...I'm here to enjoy the community and participate in it and converse with like minded people who believe being fat can be beautiful, enjoyable, and yes, even sexy. Just sayin, don't get it twisted that all the girls here with websites are only here to make a buck from their pics and vids. I only know of a handful seeking substantial fame and fortune via adult interwebs. For most, it is a creative and sexual outlet and for me it's been about giving myself freedom to explore my sexuality as a confident fat woman. It took me 34 years to find her and so yeah, pushing my boundaries and growing to love what I see when I look at photos of me. I've actually been thinking of closing my site since I haven't updated in so long, it's been such a fruitful experiment for me personally, I just don't have the heart to close. I would like to do a revamp to make it fit where I am on my journey now. 

I just wanted you to understand that we all have experienced discomfort and rejection in Skinnyland. And like you, we're glad to have a place where we feel welcome and appreciated.


----------



## olwen (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> Oh Boy, Maybe I should've kept my thoughts to myself, Sorry. Nope I wasn't looking for a porn site. I forget how I found myself on here. I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there. The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites. Let me see if I can say this without putting my foot in my mouth. I am good at that. *I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish. Isn't there a difference? A proud BBW that shows a little skin isn't really feeding into a fetish, am I right or should I shut up? *
> 
> 
> I will never NOT look at a GORGEOUS naked BBW, no matter if it is porn or not. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go pry my foot out of my mouth.



LOL, I think you just stuck your foot in deeper. One could argue that _any _ type of image of a bbw or bhm is feeding into a fetish, so it doesn't really matter if the images are free or not. And those lovely paysite ladies ARE proud to be sharing themselves with their fans. Make no mistake about that. I hope you don't assume that they are disrespecting themselves because they do.

Oh and I am fine. Thanks for asking. 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I wouldn't mind either, but neither is happening at the moment!
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)



One day dahling. One day.


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> LOL, I think you just stuck your foot in deeper. One could argue that _any _ type of image of a bbw or bhm is feeding into a fetish, so it doesn't really matter if the images are free or not. And those lovely paysite ladies ARE proud to be sharing themselves with their fans. Make no mistake about that. I hope you don't assume that they are disrespecting themselves because they do.
> 
> Oh and I am fine. Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...



*If I was trying to make myself look like a fool I guess I couldn't have done a better job, Huh? I don't think they're disrespecting themselves. If I looked like they (And you too) do I would be doing the same thing. I have had a lifetime of being put down only because of my size. I love finding this site. I do feel I am somewhere where people understand what I've been through. Can you help me take my foot out now??? Cheers*


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *If I was trying to make myself look like a fool I guess I couldn't have done a better job, Huh? I don't think they're disrespecting themselves. If I looked like they (And you too) do I would be doing the same thing. I have had a lifetime of being put down only because of my size. I love finding this site. I do feel I am somewhere where people understand what I've been through. Can you help me take my foot out now??? Cheers*



Good save. Welcome.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 18, 2008)

There's porn here? I'm always the last to know.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 18, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I've only posted a few messages on this site so far. I am loving this forum. But I have noticed that although I love looking at these GORGEOUS naked BBWs, they all seem unobtainable. Where are all the FFAs (Both big and small) that are not unobtainable BBW porn stars?. I feel comfortable here, this is a first place I have not felt bad about posting a picture of my big belly. OK. I have now vented. Carry On*



BHM/FFA board.

there are also gorgeous clothed ones!

and to answer the title query, it is both. i wouldn't go to it at work.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i wouldn't go to it at work.



...unless you're a professional sperm donor.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> ...unless you're a professional sperm donor.



Or use your own computer, leeching off of the wireless network set up at the McDonald's across the street.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 18, 2008)

Not that YOU would do anything like that...... right??  



Blackjack said:


> Or use your own computer, leeching off of the wireless network set up at the McDonald's across the street.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Not that YOU would do anything like that...... right??



Only if I was sitting in a glass box at the gas station, manning the register. 

Hell, I saw more freaky shit doing that at that job than I have any other time, just because I _could_.


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2008)

I just read the articles


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL... I love it!! I'd do that TOO!!!!




Blackjack said:


> Only if I was sitting in a glass box at the gas station, manning the register.
> 
> Hell, I saw more freaky shit doing that at that job than I have any other time, just because I _could_.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 18, 2008)

Suuuuuurrreeeee Ed.... 



edx said:


> I just read the articles


----------



## dragorat (Jul 18, 2008)

*This is a place of love,friendship & understanding.A lot of us are like family.we have our disagreements at times the same as any other family or community.Society may concider what the ladies with paysites do as PORN but to me it's really no different than any other "model" showing off in front of the camera to earn a living.Yes some may get a little explicit at times but they do it for themselves as well as their fans.They not only get money for doing it they get the pleasure of knowing someone finds them beautiful.If people didn't what would be the sense in having the site.We in turn get the pleasure of seeing these beauties enjoy themselves.Honestly there are times I think the lovelies here enjoy themselves a LOT MORE than the models society conciders beautiful.The ladies here march to their own drummers.They don't have someone demanding they look like a pencil to be beautiful.Yes there are some people that only seem happier watching ladies grow but they are a small part of the comunity.all in all we are a comunity of love.1 that basically lets everyone be themselves & applauds them for it.Truck,welcome to the family & here's hoping you grow to love it & to be loved in it.:bow:*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome to the Dims family. join us. 

















I thought this was the Dims forum for peoples who actually are literally Dim, not the fatty one. my mistake.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2008)

As one of the web models who posts here....

I have never seen a picture on this site that was anything more than the "pin-up" style work that has graced the pages of many "normal" magazines out in society, both fashion magazines and well known works of art. 

I am quite proud of the work that I have done as a web model and find it to be very tasteful, just as all the women who have posted pictures here, web models or not. To classify our work as "porn" just because some guys might get off to it...well I guess you have to classify every publication for clothing stores with women in bras in them porn as well considering many men got their start tossing off to these publications as boys before they could get their hands on print featuring nudity. 

Anyhow....that is just my two cents


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> To classify our work as "porn" just because some guys might get off to it...well I guess you have to classify every publication for clothing stores with women in bras in them porn as well considering many men got their start tossing off to these publications as boys before they could get their hands on print featuring nudity.



I've no doubt that there is a spectrum of motives behind anyone's decision to become a pinup model. I think actually, that you have a real strong point there, Rowan. I'd agree that there is a distinction between pinup and porn, at least where our puritanical (often hypocritically so) culture goes.

On the other hand, it strikes me as disingenuous to claim that the picture in the Sears catalog of the woman in the Playtex bra is "the same" (whatever "the same" means) as the classic provocative pinup shot.

I would think--maybe I'm wrong about this--that one fundamental difference is that the picture of the bra model is selling bras, while the picture of the pinup girl is selling sex.


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've no doubt that there is a spectrum of motives behind anyone's decision to become a pinup model. I think actually, that you have a real strong point there, Rowan. I'd agree that there is a distinction between pinup and porn, at least where our puritanical (often hypocritically so) culture goes.
> 
> On the other hand, it strikes me as disingenuous to claim that the picture in the Sears catalog of the woman in the Playtex bra is "the same" (whatever "the same" means) as the classic provocative pinup shot.
> 
> I would think--maybe I'm wrong about this--that one fundamental difference is that the picture of the bra model is selling bras, while the picture of the pinup girl is selling sex.




.....Intent doesn't matter for the person who is getting off.


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

just for the record, i am not a porn star. i just take amateur pics, nekkid, for fun. i do nothing pornographic. nor am i unobtainable, i am just an normal girl...i just happen to already have been obtained.


----------



## Sanderson (Jul 18, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> Oh Boy, Maybe I should've kept my thoughts to myself, Sorry. Nope I wasn't looking for a porn site. I forget how I found myself on here. I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there. The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites. Let me see if I can say this without putting my foot in my mouth. I am good at that. I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish. Isn't there a difference? A proud BBW that shows a little skin isn't really feeding into a fetish, am I right or should I shut up?
> 
> 
> I will never NOT look at a GORGEOUS naked BBW, no matter if it is porn or not. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go pry my foot out of my mouth.



Your comment *"The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites"* is fine but you must understand a lot of us web models started out here on Dimensions as members like everyone else. I was one of those shy SSBBW only sharing a few pictures on here. 

Secondly this comment *"I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish"* is not true in ALL cases. I am a web model but I did not get into it to "feed into a fetish" and a lot of my work is very classy. I hate to call it "porn" because I don't show any "pink" or sexual acts. But the reality of the beast is it's considered "porn." The point is a lot of us women start out as every day normal BBW or SSBBW posting our home pictures of ourselves. We come to this community to be around others that will accept us and make us feel good about who we are. The reason I became a web model was due to so many FA's and BBW here on Dimensions supporting me and making me feel like I am sexy as a SSBBW. I started my site with the intentions to prove to society that being a BBW or SSBBW doesn't mean we all have to hide from the world. We are just as desirable as the women you see in Playboy magazine. At the same time I make great money from my site so it does provide me with a very comfortable life style and I feel great about who I am.

Third don't think just because we are web models (or porn stars) we are unobtainable, this is not always true. I was very much single when my site started a year ago. The guy that won my heart happens to be a member here and has been watching me for years. We also met at last years BBW Vegas Bash, fell in love and got engaged last December. So just remember we too are real people not just "porn stars." 

Anyway, WELCOME to Dimensions, take things slow and just make friends here. You never know what could happen. LOL 

Best of Luck,
Valerie


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> .....Intent doesn't matter for the person who is getting off.



If this was true, Olwen, no one would ever pay to see pinups. Every department store weekly circular brings a new crop of free photos of ladies in bras. And yet...


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've no doubt that there is a spectrum of motives behind anyone's decision to become a pinup model. I think actually, that you have a real strong point there, Rowan. I'd agree that there is a distinction between pinup and porn, at least where our puritanical (often hypocritically so) culture goes.
> 
> On the other hand, it strikes me as disingenuous to claim that the picture in the Sears catalog of the woman in the Playtex bra is "the same" (whatever "the same" means) as the classic provocative pinup shot.
> 
> I would think--maybe I'm wrong about this--that one fundamental difference is that the picture of the bra model is selling bras, while the picture of the pinup girl is selling sex.




My only point really was to say that while some can see pin up work as art, others merely see it as something to get off to. Where most would only see a bra model in a catalog as just that, some will sexually objectify that woman just as easily. that's it.


----------



## Observer (Jul 18, 2008)

Valerie -

I don't blame you for "hating to call it porn" because you're 100% right - you're not portraying sex acts or genitalia. Pinup calendars and cheese cake shots weren't porn in WW2 (Ever see a shot of Kate Smith, America's BBW songbird sweetheart, fully clothed reclining on a sofa? I have!) and they aren't today,

Some people just like to judge, condemn and name-call. Do you how some define a "sect" in religion? Any other religious group whose beliefs aren't the same as yours. Its humorous but sadly true - and the same comes to art. "Porn" becomes to some critics anything at all graphic that offends the tastes of the critic. But just calling something a name doesn't make it so.

The moral? Don't succumb to name calling and let your art be called porn when it isn't by the very adequate definition you yourself endorsed.


----------



## Durin (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

Dimensions is a community of FA's,FFA's, BBW's, SSBBW's, BHM, SSBHM and interested observers.

The Erotic is a large part of what is embraced here, simply because it is denied as being erotic in the larger culture.

We write stories, argue about politics, talk about books, music, life, weight gain, ect. ect.


----------



## olwen (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> If this was true, Olwen, no one would ever pay to see pinups. Every department store weekly circular brings a new crop of free photos of ladies in bras. And yet...



...and yet, guys still get off on them. The advantage to paid content is that in some ways it is tailored to suit whatever fantasy that is not expressed in say, a Lane Bryant catalog. True man can buy a glossy magazine, call a phone sex line, look on the internet, pay a hooker, ect. But those clothing catalogs will still spark something in them, despite the fact that this is not the intent.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> As one of the web models who posts here....
> I have never seen a picture on this site that was anything more than the "pin-up" style work that has graced the pages of many "normal" magazines out in society, both fashion magazines and well known works of art.
> I am quite proud of the work that I have done as a web model and find it to be very tasteful, just as all the women who have posted pictures here, web models or not. To classify our work as "porn" just because some guys might get off to it...well I guess you have to classify every publication for clothing stores with women in bras in them porn as well considering many men got their start tossing off to these publications as boys before they could get their hands on print featuring nudity.
> Anyhow....that is just my two cents



I see the work that you and other paysite women do, Rowan, as porn and I love and respect it on more levels than just lust. It's much more effective and powerful than lingerie ads, IMO.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> ...and yet, guys still get off on them....But those clothing catalogs will still spark something in them, despite the fact that this is not the intent.



OK, but I never said this wasn't the case. And on the other hand, I can't see how this point relates to my post (the one you responded to, above.) I grant that anyone can get off to anything if they find it sexy enough, but I was addressing the idea that there is no difference *at all* between an ad for a bra and a pinup. You're saying it doesn't matter to the end user, and I guess in that case my response would be, "Then everything is porn, or everything is a pinup--given the variety of sexual tastes that exist." 

As to the people who make lingerie ads or pinup shots, clearly there are differences of intent (as well as other types of differences--differences of artistic quality, for instance) that still exist, regardless of whose hands the images end up in. I may work in a factory making balloons, but does the fact that some people are turned on by balloons change my understanding of what I produce in my line of work as a... balloon?

Now, with Victoria's secret, it's hard to tell. 

I also disagree with you that the reason people pay for pinup art is because it is specialized or tailored to their tastes. I believe part of what people are paying for is the commodification/subjugation of sex/eros itself. A commodified, transacted eros (as though it were mere business) is manageable and unthreatening, whereas left to its own unchecked devices, so to speak, eros can grow so powerful and unpredictable as to be destructive. In other words, one reason people pay for pinups is precisely that the commercial transaction brings the erotic down to earth, makes the sex urge less chaotic and unpredictable, more manageable.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My only point really was to say that while some can see pin up work as art, others merely see it as something to get off to. Where most would only see a bra model in a catalog as just that, some will sexually objectify that woman just as easily. that's it.



Yes, I see that. And I agree that some pinup work _is_ art. On the other hand, I would argue that not all work that claims to be pinup art is _actually_ artistic in the least. Art is creative, and often pinups seem to resort to cliches without imagination.

As with porn, with art: I know it when I see it


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I also disagree with you that the reason people pay for pinup art is because it is specialized or tailored to their tastes. I believe part of what people are paying for is the commodification/subjugation of sex/eros itself. A commodified, transacted eros (as though it were mere business) is manageable and unthreatening, whereas left to its own unchecked devices, so to speak, eros can grow so powerful and unpredictable as to be destructive. In other words, one reason people pay for pinups is precisely that the commercial transaction brings the erotic down to earth, makes the sex urge less chaotic and unpredictable, more manageable.



For many, even more, I believe, there's a factor that _you get to look at something you'll probably never get in real life._ 
I suspect that's more common than those who _like_ the fact it's a commodity.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I suspect that's more common than those who _like_ the fact it's a commodity.



I'm not sure people expressly _like_ that it's a transaction--just like buying coffee and donuts, and there ends the having to take responsibility for later consequences of the erotic act, whatever those are-- although I've heard just this reason cited: that paid sex can always be had, but not so with the gratis kind.

But many seek commodified eros subconsciously. They may be conscious of seeking some erotic experience, while they remain unconscious of seeking to commodify eros. At the same time, the experience sought is the experience of commodified sex, not simply the experience of sex.

The allure of fantasy is largely that it can stay a fantasy, precisely. So, too, with the fantasy that you pay for, as with pinups, porn, etc. Notwithstanding those souls who read Playboy for the journalism, or those who enjoy porn purely on aesthetic grounds, a regular Joe with a penchant for pinups is probably indulging the fantasy, as you mention, that if he can't have the whole dream, he can still have a tiny fleeting vision of it. The image is a surrogate for the object of desire (in this scenario, the model) he'd like to "have" in real life, just like the transaction of paying for the pinup art is a surrogate for the much more substantial transaction he imagines it might take to gain "ownership" of the real woman in the picture. 

The key is, I think, to realize that there is an act that takes place of imagining that it is possible to claim ownership of a sexual partner through monetary transactions (or their corollaries--money stands for power, yes?), whether in pinup image form, or in real form. Apparently, people lead lives of quiet desperation, feeling like if they only had a little more money or power or looks or class, they might be able to "get" a "better" partner than they can have under their circumstances now. Except that once you begin to imagine _other_ ways of forging sexual partnerships, that M.O. that involves commodification of sex--whether at the 'real' or the 'artistic' level-- becomes suspect. 

In any case, my feeling is that sex/eros is commodified to begin with because it has to be managed somehow. Otherwise, what can a person do with an overwhelming desire to have sex with another person he has deemed an impossible conquest? The commodification of sex is accomplished really quite handily, at lightning speed these days, in the exchange of money for images--turn on your computer, and fork over a few bucks--make it happen! But that transaction is imagined as a "shadow" or "echo" or "poor man's version" of the real transaction that is desired--to "own" or "acquire" the coveted object of desire through personal power/riches. In either case, sex is commodified. And it's not _just_ that porn and pinups are commodifications of sex. It is that porn and pinups _allow_ for the realization of the imagined transaction that might take place were the consumer of the images only powerful/rich (or maybe good looking) enough _to acquire the real thing._ 

Also, saying that people turn to pinups or porn because that's the only way they will get something they can never have in real life raises other questions. How does an image become an acceptable substitute for the real thing? It doesn't seem possible. Except when you consider that, with just a fistful of bucks, you can gain control over your desire somehow, and there is a sense of accomplishment and satisfaction that you wouldn't otherwise have, since you've already established that the object of your desire is out of your reach. This relates to your point, I think. Except that I would think that the logical substitute for what you felt you couldn't have would be some "poor man's version" of that iconic, desired something--a pretty girl, rather than a gorgeous one, maybe, but still a flesh-and-blood human. Except that's not what happens. People turn precisely to the act of acquiring an image, a facsimile of the object, and handing over money for it. They don't want a flesh-and-blood poorer man's version, in fact. But they will settle for a less costly, symbolic imitation of the actual experience of acquiring the actual object of desire. What's interesting to me is that the experience can feel at all "like the real thing" or "as close to the real thing as it's going to get." This tells me again that the "acquisition" of the "real thing" is imagined also as a transaction, commodified to some extent.

Maybe these people who feel they can't get what they want never get what they want because they can't step out of that model of "buying" their way toward what they want.

Anyway, I wasn't suggesting that people expressly enjoy the commodification of eros for itself. But I do think that a lot of people seek to commodify eros subconsciously because this allows them to feel in control of their own desires. They seek transacted eros, rather than unmanaged, free-ranging eros. _The act of commodified transacting itself becomes what is sought,_ rather than the opportunity for sexual expression. Of all the ways to imagine and have sex, why this one? Why one based on exchanging power or money for sex? Because it allows the seeker/would-be consumer to imagine that he has control of sex, and not the other way around. I'm not even talking about porn addicts. I'm saying that this is what drives most consumption of porn, period. The drive for sex is all-encompassing and too powerful, so it must be managed in some way. The handiest way of doing that is to replicate quickly and symbolically the higher-magnitude transaction that a person imagines would have to take place in order to acquire the object of desire. The act of transacting sex is not, as it appears on the surface, about seeking some experience of sex or eros, so much as about seeking to gain control over sex or eros.

Anyway. bleh. A lot of that probably won't make sense, but I'm too tired to go back and edit. If you want to add to it or contradict, great--I'd love to see what you think. If not, you're still my homey. Peace out.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> ...unless you're a professional sperm donor.



Not by day though.



Rowan said:


> To classify our work as "porn" just because some guys might get off to it



[email protected] "some guys." runner-up: "might."


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

To clarify a position: it makes me a little weird that some of the models posting in this thread see "showing pink" as the dividing line between selling sex and making art.

I do not believe displaying vulva to be a lower "art form" (teehee) than not. Maybe the idea of selling sex depresses some of you, but showing more/less nips/puss/anus than model XYZ is neither a negative nor positive thing. It's just the difference between you and model XYZ.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoa. Where was _I_? This thread blew up!


----------



## Sanderson (Jul 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> To clarify a position: it makes me a little weird that some of the models posting in this thread see "showing pink" as the dividing line between selling sex and making art.
> 
> I do not believe displaying vulva to be a lower "art form" (teehee) than not. Maybe the idea of selling sex depresses some of you, but showing more/less nips/puss/anus than model XYZ is neither a negative nor positive thing. It's just the difference between you and model XYZ.



*No need to say "some models" it's ok to say my name. And I never said it was a diving line between selling sex and making art. When in fact I did say "But the reality of the beast is it's considered "porn." 

Your comment "Maybe the idea of selling sex depresses some of you, but showing more/less nips/puss/anus than model XYZ is neither a negative nor positive thing." LOL Do I look depressed? I'm laughing all the way to the bank. That's what makes us all different because some people do see showing more or less CAN be positive or negative. It depends on the person and in some situations it can make a huge difference. I've had men tell me they are happy I don't "show pink" because it leaves something to the imagination and I would be like the other 95% of BBW porn sites out there.

On a side note before other models jump me here. LOL I respect and support all the models in the industry no matter how much they show or don't show. I have my own personal reasons why I don't show more. *


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2008)

That said, Fascniita's post was quite impressive, especially considering the claimed tiredness and/or lack of editing.

-Rusty


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

SSBBW_Valerie said:


> No need to say "some models" it's ok to say my name.



I've known enough models to have not just meant you! And I don't really know you! But about what you said...good!

EDIT: I shouldn't have said "models posting in this thread," is where I went wrong


----------



## Rowan (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yes, I see that. And I agree that some pinup work _is_ art. On the other hand, I would argue that not all work that claims to be pinup art is _actually_ artistic in the least. Art is creative, and often pinups seem to resort to cliches without imagination.
> 
> As with porn, with art: I know it when I see it



Oh...I fully know I am far from perfect in my perceptions of what I do. Thank god for moral compasses  lol


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Oh...I fully know I am far from perfect in my perceptions of what I do. Thank god for moral compasses  lol



I'm not sure morals and aesthetics are the same thing. So maybe it's more like "Thank god for art critics" 

By the way, I wasn't talking about your work specifically, in case there's any question that I was. I looked for a sample the other day, but couldn't find it. But I have not yet seen it. Would love to, if you have a link.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


>



Rusty,

I don't disagree with this graph


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OK, but I never said this wasn't the case. And on the other hand, I can't see how this point relates to my post (the one you responded to, above.) I grant that anyone can get off to anything if they find it sexy enough, but I was addressing the idea that there is no difference *at all* between an ad for a bra and a pinup. You're saying it doesn't matter to the end user, and I guess in that case my response would be, "Then everything is porn, or everything is a pinup--given the variety of sexual tastes that exist."
> 
> As to the people who make lingerie ads or pinup shots, clearly there are differences of intent (as well as other types of differences--differences of artistic quality, for instance) that still exist, regardless of whose hands the images end up in. I may work in a factory making balloons, but does the fact that some people are turned on by balloons change my understanding of what I produce in my line of work as a... balloon?
> 
> ...



I was also addressing the idea of the difference between a bra ad and a pinup.

When you say that everything is porn, then to that I would have to say an emphatic YES. EVERYTHING, and I do mean everything can be considered porn. That was my point exactly. The intent of the originator of a thing or idea, whether artistic, utilitarian or otherwise, is just irrelevant when it comes to sex, or rather to fantasy of any kind. A piano maker doesn't intend for piano wire to be used as a weapon or a sexual toy, and yet it can be both.

It is tailored in so much as it can feed the fantasy. The images are readily available and help to make their fantasies as vivid as possible. So your thinking here is apt, but I would modify that a bit and say the commodification of eros makes sexual _expression _more managable, if only because the end user is often male. But, women for the most part have fewer opportunities for sexual expression. To continue in you line of thinking, would you say that because women are often left out of these transactions (as end users) that her erotic urge is more chaotic or that a woman's sexual urges are not in need of management?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> So your thinking here is apt, but I would modify that a bit and say the commodification of eros makes sexual _expression _more managable, if only because the end user is often male.



Could you say more about what you mean here? I'm not sure I follow. How does the end user often being male make the commodification more about sexual expression being more manageable?



> But, women for the most part have fewer opportunities for sexual expression. To continue in you line of thinking, would you say that because women are often left out of these transactions (as end users) that her erotic urge is more chaotic or that a woman's sexual urges are not in need of management?



Olwen, I agree that a stigma on women's sexual expression remains in place, even if strides have been made since the Victorian era. I tend to think of all this in terms of Foucault, for the record.

I'd love to address your question at the end there, but I'm not sure that I agree that women are left out of erotic transactions. True, it is overwhelmingly the female body that is offered as an object for consumption in these transactions. But women are still participants in these transactions. The act of transacting a commodified eros is an act of exchanging power, though on the surface it appears to be an act of sex. To rephrase that slightly, it _is_ an act of sex--sex that can only take place as commodified sex--the possibility of sex as other than a type of power exchange (as commodified sex) is negated. Sex is rendered manageable by making it business, by bringing it into an arena where the consumer has more power than the consumed. That in itself is an act of exerting powerm if you see what I mean. The more sex is commodified--the more demand there is for commodified sex--the more suppliers will rush forward to meet that demand, until sex as an activity becomes redefined as something that takes place increasingly ONLY in that arena.

It's not that women's eros is more or less chaotic than men's or that women need less or more regulation. I don't know what the turth is about that, and generally, I'm not sure that essentialist claims are ever more than utilitarian axioms (as opposed to "truths"). It is just that the "game" is played under a set of rules that preclude women from being the consumers more often than the consumed. The exchange of power that takes places could be re-imagined, however. It could me inverted or re-centered, so that the rules of the game--the dynamics that compel the commodified transactions to take place--were completely different, with women and men in completely different positions/roles relative to each other.


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm not sure people expressly _like_ that it's a transaction--just like buying coffee and donuts, and there ends the having to take responsibility for later consequences of the erotic act, whatever those are-- although I've heard just this reason cited: that paid sex can always be had, but not so with the gratis kind.
> 
> But many seek commodified eros subconsciously. They may be conscious of seeking some erotic experience, while they remain unconscious of seeking to commodify eros. At the same time, the experience sought is the experience of commodified sex, not simply the experience of sex.
> 
> ...





Fascinita said:


> Could you say more about what you mean here? I'm not sure I follow. How does the end user often being male make the commodification more about sexual expression being more manageable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my, I think I've read your previous post so many times that my brain is starting to hurt. Hopefully I can convey coherent thoughts right now.

Okay, tho power, specifically sexual power, is at the core of it all, expression (in any form) is the vehicle thru which the transactions take place. Therefore the person whose sexuality (sexual fantasy) is being expressed drives the way in which the commodification happens. The transactions are skewed towards the male point of view. The entire industry is largely based on this simple fact. Yes women are participants who offer up their power for barter, and they can be empowered by such a transaction, and in that you are right, women are not left out, but is what she offers a genuine expression of her own desire? Sometimes. Is what she offers simply a way to gain some control over her's and/or other's sexual power? Perhaps always. So, why is this important for a business transaction? If a female participant isn't able to convey her own sexual desire, then it seems to me as tho the entire system of this erotic exchange would fall apart. I think.

And for the record I am not schooled on the theories of Foucault. I'll have to do some reading.

I just hope that all made sense. Tho probably I'm saying what you are saying , but in a different way. You're too smart for me woman.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 19, 2008)

RE: is paysite stuff porn or not: I think it's porn. I ALSO think there's no shame in it. Just sayin'. :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh my, I think I've read your previous post so many times that my brain is starting to hurt. Hopefully I can convey coherent thoughts right now.



Sorry about the brainache.  Take two and call me in the morning?  I try not to be too convoluted, but I drop the ball on that sometimes. I was tired last night.

By the way, this has become an interesting thread. I've enjoyed reading everyone's contributions.



> If a female participant isn't able to convey her own sexual desire, then it seems to me as tho the entire system of this erotic exchange would fall apart. I think.



Yeah, this is a good conversation. I see your points and I think you see mine. 

That one question is really interesting to me. Thanks for bringing it up. You seem to be asking whether the "seller" can sell a product for someone else's enjoyment that does not also involve her own enjoyment. Is that right? If that's the case, I would say that the degree to which an activity of making and selling eros for consumption can be enjoyable might depend on how equitable and how productive the maker/seller feels the exchange has been for her. In other words, was it a fair trade? I imagine that anyone who's in the business of selling eros probably wants to earn as much as possible from it--just like any other business owner. On the other hand, competition is fierce, and competing, by its own right, can feel like it brings its own satisfactions. Once you enter the arena, it's about how well you play and about enjoying the game. I'm sure there's room for plenty of personal authentic expression of eros in there... power can be an aphrodisiac, remember? 

As to whether there is room in the arena for woman-initiated erotic expression, I'm not sure. We seem to define erotics in relationship to others (even to objects). We have to work with what we got. At the chromosomal level, male and female seem to lean to certain tendencies each. Men do seem to like waving their swords around, and the power that gives them  But I think we are really seeing a re-imagination of gender politics in the postmodern era.



> And for the record I am not schooled on the theories of Foucault. I'll have to do some reading.



Oh, give him a shot. And let me know what you think, if you do. He's kind of interesting.


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Sorry about the brainache.  Take two and call me in the morning?  I try not to be too convoluted, but I drop the ball on that sometimes. I was tired last night.
> 
> By the way, this has become an interesting thread. I've enjoyed reading everyone's contributions.
> 
> ...



I do see your points and they make a lot of sense. You understood my question perfectly. I'm glad it made sense. Whew. 

All thru this discussion I couldn't help but to think of sexual power in terms of the D/s relationship. I've been reading and participating in a thread on another forum about the nature of that power dynamic. Is it a power transfer, authority transfer, or a power exchange. Some wonder, well, who's got the real power in that type of relationship, the Master/Mistress or the slave? I don't know that one person can gain power over the other since, power cannot be had without one person offering some over and conversely power cannot be given without someone to take it. Some would argue that the person offering the power over to the other (from bottom to top) is the one with all the real power and it is seen as the "gift of submission," despite the fact that the Dominant is in control. I'm of the mind that it is both an exchange and a transfer (sexual energy/power gets moved around from person to person in different ways at different times) but not necessarily at the same time or in the same ways. It's too convoluted to reduce to clearly defined terms. There's just too much happening at once. 

So when talking about sexual power outside a D/s relationship it seems a little weird to me that one may be trying desperately to take full power away from the other whether in the form of a commodified transaction or a vanilla relationship, male or female. Such a thing is truly impossible despite centuries worth of attempts to do so.


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 19, 2008)

*CuriousKitten is starting a new site called OogleGirth.com and is looking for BHM models. I have asked and have been accepted. I am looking forward to it, The thought that there are people that would want to see me is kind of liberating (if that's the right word to use) I now understand why it makes you feel the way you all are saying it makes you feel. Now if only I can figure out how to take pictures of myself or someone I feel comfortable taking the pictures of me.*


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm of the mind that it is both an exchange and a transfer (sexual energy/power gets moved around from person to person in different ways at different times) but not necessarily at the same time or in the same ways. It's too convoluted to reduce to clearly defined terms. There's just too much happening at once.



If you're into thinking about power exchange at all, do give old Michel F. a whirl ASAP. His thinking on power and sexuality specifically is extensive. I'm sure you'll find a lot of food for thought there. 



> So when talking about sexual power outside a D/s relationship it seems a little weird to me that one may be trying desperately to take full power away from the other whether in the form of a commodified transaction or a vanilla relationship, male or female. Such a thing is truly impossible despite centuries worth of attempts to do so.



Hmmm... Well, power is a one-up game... At the same time, it's a game, with new winners and losers all the time. At the same time, it's not a game at all, it's serious business. 

I've wondered how Foucault's masculinity informed his understanding of power. 

OH! That's what I was thinking. Phil (wrestlinguy) the other day was saying that he looked like some famous guy, and I thought that I needed to tell him that he looks like Foucault.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've wondered how Foucault's masculinity informed his understanding of power.
> 
> OH! That's what I was thinking. Phil (wrestlinguy) the other day was saying that he looked like some famous guy, and I thought that I needed to tell him that he looks like Foucault.



Makes one wonder. Is Foucault talking about tits, balls or ass cheeks in that picture?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Makes one wonder. Is Foucault talking about tits, balls or ass cheeks in that picture?



Talking about his days as a proctologist, I think.


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Well now I have to read Foucault. Where to start?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> Well now I have to read Foucault. Where to start?



For you I'm going to recommend _Discipline and Punish_

and...

Volume I of _The History of Sexuality_ (it's one of his last works, and deals with sexuality and power.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

I keep waiting for someone to Punish AND Discipline me........ oh wait....sorry, wrong window again :doh:


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> For you I'm going to recommend _Discipline and Punish_
> 
> and...
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I keep waiting for someone to Punish AND Discipline me........ oh wait....sorry, wrong window again :doh:



No... This is the right window. :happy:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can post a poll asking if some people come here because they are turned on by non-paysite stuff.

Back in the day, before there was a Paysite board, the lines between BBW's and BHM's who were posting pics to promote a paysite, or to simply promote their sexiness were more vague.

One of the fun things for me back in the day was to find out why they were posting. Most of the ladies were very honest (most of the guys, for that matter, but I spent more time chatting with the ladies).

I think some people would more freely participate in a poll about this subject, since they could remain anonymous. Perhaps it would give us all a better indication of the thought that goes through that person's mind when they click the Dims link in their favorites.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> RE: is paysite stuff porn or not: I think it's porn. I ALSO think there's no shame in it. Just sayin'. :batting:



thank you dear.


also, ooglegirth is the best URL in history. too bad women statistically don't pay for porn a tenth as much as we do.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 20, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> thank you dear.
> 
> 
> also, ooglegirth is the best URL in history. too bad women statistically don't pay for porn a tenth as much as we do.



We don't have to. Much easier to ask a guy to just get naked and have him comply.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 20, 2008)

that admiring BBW's is a FETISH?

I'm "one of those girls with a website link", too, and #1, I don't think my site is PORN in the true sense of the word, and #2, that my site caters to a "fetish"

Its like looking at JUGGS magazine for the women(fat or thin) that have big boobs, or another magazine that has a specific clientele. 

As a BHM, you have felt the discrimination of your size, so when you come here and seperate "us girls" out, we feel YOUR discrimination. I understand that sometimes its hard to put into words how you feel without chewing on your foot, but try REALLY HARD the next time...ok?

Not angry, just stating my opinion,

Hugs from "ONE OF THOSE PAYSITE GIRLS"



TruckHappy2 said:


> *Hi Thanks for the welcome. I just went to your site and you're one of those drop dead gorgeous women I was talking about. If I was into it I would be a member of your site. I could spend all day looking at you naked.
> 
> As I'm thinking about it, I guess it makes sense. If a guy is into the fetish aspect of BBWs, this site would be a place for them to find women like yourself. Good luck with your site, I hope it makes you rich. You deserve it, you look great!!!!!*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> that admiring BBW's is a FETISH?
> 
> I'm "one of those girls with a website link", too, and #1, I don't think my site is PORN in the true sense of the word, and #2, that my site caters to a "fetish"
> 
> ...



I know we've done this countless times, but here is yet again a definition of FETISH.



> fet&#65533;ish also fet&#65533;ich &#65533;&#65533; (ftsh, ftsh)
> 
> NOUN:
> 
> ...



I'm not going to pick on the OP, or his subsequent posts in this thread, as he has been a gentleman, and seems very well intentioned. In fact, I considered my preference for fat women a "fetish" until I spent enough time here to know better. I think a lot of the guys, especially the noobs, are in that boat, and when they get to a place like Dimensions, it's unclear to them which ladies are the website ladies and which are not. I've had many a new guy ask me if so and so had a paysite, as they always see her posting really hot photos.......(yeah, 'so and so'. Fill in the blank). I think it's only because they're new and don't know the "difference".

Now, let's get back to Stacie's post. I think many people here still think the paysite girls are ONLY paysite girls, and deny them a brain, thoughts, opinions, and feelings. So few of them post on boards other than the paysite board, and I sometimes wonder if most have been beaten out of the other forums, or perhaps they are afraid to voice opinions on topics that they feel may affect their bottom line (paysite members). Either way, it's unfortunate.

I've been lucky enough to meet Stacie at some BBW/FA events, and find her to be no different than anyone else I've met in Dimensions, paysite or not. That is my point, these are people who happen to post pics of their sexy confident selves and make money from it, but they are people, first and foremost. To dismiss what they models say in other forums just because they have paysite would be unfair in a forum that promotes acceptance. Yes, there are exceptions like AnnMarie, Heather, HottieMegan, Stacie, Buffie, and a few others, but for the most part, I don't see posts from the pay girls on forums other than the paysite board. Is it because they have no interest in the community here, other than the financial rewards this community can give them? Is it because the non paysite people feel they should be seen and not heard? Could it be they just have nothing to say?

Inquiring minds, ya know?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 20, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> ...
> Now, let's get back to Stacie's post. I think many people here still think the paysite girls are ONLY paysite girls, and deny them a brain, thoughts, opinions, and feelings. So few of them post on boards other than the paysite board, and I sometimes wonder if most have been beaten out of the other forums, or perhaps they are afraid to voice opinions on topics that they feel may affect their bottom line (paysite members). Either way, it's unfortunate.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to meet Stacie at some BBW/FA events, and find her to be no different than anyone else I've met in Dimensions, paysite or not. That is my point, these are people who happen to post pics of their sexy confident selves and make money from it, but they are people, first and foremost. To dismiss what they models say in other forums just because they have paysite would be unfair in a forum that promotes acceptance. Yes, there are exceptions like AnnMarie, Heather, HottieMegan, Stacie, Buffie, and a few others, but for the most part, I don't see posts from the pay girls on forums other than the paysite board. Is it because they have no interest in the community here, other than the financial rewards this community can give them? Is it because the non paysite people feel they should be seen and not heard? Could it be they just have nothing to say?
> ...


It's a question worth asking.

I can see a few possibilities (though as a non-paysite-subscribing guy who doesn't even put his photo up in chat half the time, I'm not really the one to ask):
-- I've seen a number of the "paysite ladies" actively participating in chat -- perhaps they are more comfortable in that environment than in a bulletin board format?
-- Your comment about the concern of alienating their potential subscribers has something to it. Aside from the ladies' opinions on the the political and social issues, I'd suspect that there are guys who would be put off if they were reminded that these women have real lives that sometimes include children, husbands, bad hair days, etc. You know, maintaining the fantasy. I disagree, but, then, I'm not their target demographic.
-- To some degree, they're selling intimacy or at least the illusion thereof. If they discuss everything with everyone on a message board, it possibly reduces the "special-ness" of clients being able to converse with them privately.
-- Or, they could in fact be quite active on the boards using aliases.

-Rusty


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there.



It depends on where you're hanging out. If you're say.... hanging out on the paysite board... then yeah, there will be lots of links to paysite sites. Whether they're art, porn, or whatever isn't for me to say. However, as a woman whose ass is all over this place (don't get excited,,, it meant that metaphorically) and who doesn't have a link to a paysite site, I'm more than a little offended by your comment.

If you want to find women to TALK to, not just OGLE, then check out the other twenty seven (or thereabouts) forums on this site. We talk about movies, politics, health, being fat, not being fat, loving fat, hating fat, TV, and lots of other things that are both silly and not. But no... I do NOT agree with what you said. I think that the pay site ladies are the minority, not the majority. 

Ultimately, as with anything, you'll find what you're looking for. You want conversation? We've got that. You want eye candy? We've got that too. Some men and women here even manage to be both articulate AND drop dead gorgeous. 

So to answer your original question, as the man says, "yes". 



> The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites.



My favorites (men, that is) are the ones that can articulately express themselves and not treat women as sex objects. I like men who don't just want to look at GORGEOUS BBW'S "all day long" but feel that women are human beings with feelings and souls, not the object of a fetish (your word, not mine).

Try talking to us, not just saying how pretty we are. There's actually a whole person here, not just some eye candy. I promise.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldnt have said better myself Vickie  Kudos


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> It depends on where you're hanging out. If you're say.... hanging out on the paysite board... then yeah, there will be lots of links to paysite sites. Whether they're art, porn, or whatever isn't for me to say. However, as a woman whose ass is all over this place (don't get excited,,, it meant that metaphorically) and who doesn't have a link to a paysite site, I'm more than a little offended by your comment.
> 
> If you want to find women to TALK to, not just OGLE, then check out the other twenty seven (or thereabouts) forums on this site. We talk about movies, politics, health, being fat, not being fat, loving fat, hating fat, TV, and lots of other things that are both silly and not. But no... I do NOT agree with what you said. I think that the pay site ladies are the minority, not the majority.
> 
> ...


Apparently I have to spread it around, Miss V.  
Excellent post.

-Rusty


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 20, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Apparently I have to spread it around, Miss V.
> Excellent post.
> 
> -Rusty



I got 'er for ye.


----------



## Observer (Jul 20, 2008)

Full disclosure: GraphJam.com is a "do it yourself" graph site for portraying data according to catagories and information as defined and supplied by users. There is no assurance that the data as portrayed is either fair or accurate and in fact any pretense that it does without further citation as to underlying basis sources should be taken as hilarious.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2008)

I think what everyone is trying to say but using far too many words to do so is that the paysite models are expressing themselves and filling some of their needs through their sites. It is not the be all and end all of their existance.

That is like saying that the people that view and subscribe to their sites have no other needs or desires than to simply watch paysite models strut their stuff. Again, these are just people fullfilling one of many desires in their lives.

In both cases these people are looking for real love, real conversation, and real interaction with fellow human beings who are defined by something other than what they like to watch or show on web sites.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

To answer the OPs question,

Yes.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I've only posted a few messages on this site so far. I am loving this forum. But I have noticed that although I love looking at these GORGEOUS naked BBWs, they all seem unobtainable. Where are all the FFAs (Both big and small) that are not unobtainable BBW porn stars?*


This is just a guess, but maybe most women seem unobtainable when they are gorgeous and posing naked?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 20, 2008)

Victim said:


> I think what everyone is trying to say but using far too many words to do so is that the paysite models are expressing themselves and filling some of their needs through their sites. It is not the be all and end all of their existance.
> 
> That is like saying that the people that view and subscribe to their sites have no other needs or desires than to simply watch paysite models strut their stuff. Again, these are just people fullfilling one of many desires in their lives.
> 
> In both cases these people are looking for real love, real conversation, and real interaction with fellow human beings who are defined by something other than what they like to watch or show on web sites.



Oh! Thank goodness you condensed and re-phrased our thinking for all of us. I don't know where we'd be without you! 

I don't know about anyone else, but you had _me_ at "the be all and end all..."

And now we can all shut up and let you do our talking for us. Thank goodness.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh! Thank goodness you condensed and re-phrased our thinking for all of us. I don't know where we'd be without you!
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but you had _me_ at "the be all and end all..."
> 
> And now we can all shut up and let you do our talking for us. Thank goodness.



I didn't mean to devalue any else's posting, but there are people that won't "get it" without stick figure drawings and a boot to the head. 

Now if you don't mind, I'd like to get back to whacking off over paysite model pics.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I know we've done this countless times, but here is yet again a definition of FETISH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that people do respect the paysite girls that contribute to the other forums as well.
I think that people do appreciate it when the girls are a part of the other general discussion, as it shows they want to be involved in the community here and contribute.
As for women like Buffie etc, well that lady has a brain off the scale. She is one of the most bright, intelligent and articulate posters here. I have told her in the past she should be an author.
Just sayin.


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

i just wanted to add that i was a dims girl first, a "paysite girl" second.

that is all.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i just wanted to add that i was a dims girl first, a "paysite girl" second.
> 
> that is all.




And still super hot no matter what the order in which things happened


----------



## Victim (Jul 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i just wanted to add that i was a dims girl first, a "paysite girl" second.
> 
> that is all.



You've probably answered this question before, but do the tats (particularly the ankle tats) have any meaning or are they just decorative?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 21, 2008)

Courbet's _L'Origine du monde_ (The Origin of the World) from 1866. I'm including a link because I've seen art get censored here before for breaking the board's nudity laws.
http://www.musee-orsay.fr/index.php?id=851&L=0&tx_commentaire_pi1%5BshowUid%5D=125&no_cache=1

As the blurb says, the canvas was commissioned in 1866 by an Egyptian/Turkish diplomat as private porn and had a sliding wooden door so that he could reveal the image when he wanted. It was subsequently owned by Jacques Lacan (no surprise there). Only recently joined the collection of the the Musée d'Orsay, Paris in 1995, so it's interesting to consider its definition as porn and/or art and the fluctuations between.

Porn and art aren't opposites, and it's not a factor of degrees of nudity so much as the quality of presentation (as F said before, relying on hackneyed conventions, aesthetic conventions, etc.). Something can be artistic without ever coming close to being art. Certainly Courbet's contribution is now considered art because of its location within a museum. Does its original intention matter, and is the fact that it's by a famous painter enough to qualify it as art? I leave the ultimate decision up to you!


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

Victim said:


> You've probably answered this question before, but do the tats (particularly the ankle tats) have any meaning or are they just decorative?



the leg and foot are really just stars as i love stars. my writing and my swallows have more personal reasons and i love them


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

Rowan said:


> And still super hot no matter what the order in which things happened



thank u lovely!


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i just wanted to add that i was a dims girl first, a "paysite girl" second.
> 
> that is all.



DO you think you would have created an adult site for yourself if you hadn't stumbled upon Dimensions, Bexy?


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> DO you think you would have created an adult site for yourself if you hadn't stumbled upon Dimensions, Bexy?



honestly, no. it was always something i was interested in but i believe i only gained the confidence, knowledge and inspiration after joining and participating here.

i became a member in sept 07 and my site opened march 08.


----------



## Victim (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, but She's A Rebel. Hot video.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response Bex'. And damn I love that killer drawing of you on your profile page. If you manufactured that as a big-ass piece of wall tapestry art I'd hang it in my basement and turn it into a roller disco. Cute as sh!t.


----------



## bexy (Jul 22, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Thanks for the response Bex'. And damn I love that killer drawing of you on your profile page. If you manufactured that as a big-ass piece of wall tapestry art I'd hang it in my basement and turn it into a roller disco. Cute as sh!t.



thanks les! it was done by Matt Draws, he's a member here!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 22, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *CuriousKitten is starting a new site called OogleGirth.com and is looking for BHM models. I have asked and have been accepted. I am looking forward to it, The thought that there are people that would want to see me is kind of liberating (if that's the right word to use) I now understand why it makes you feel the way you all are saying it makes you feel. Now if only I can figure out how to take pictures of myself or someone I feel comfortable taking the pictures of me.*



Oh good. Here's your "Unobtainable Porn Model" label fresh off the press. Would you like it stuck on your ass or on your forhead?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh good. Here's your "Unobtainable Porn Model" label fresh off the press. Would you like it stuck on your ass or on your forhead?



SNAP! crackle, and pop


----------



## Rowan (Jul 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh good. Here's your "Unobtainable Porn Model" label fresh off the press. Would you like it stuck on your ass or on your forhead?



I don't rep very often...but definitely had to rep that!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not a model, but I'm a totally attainable SSBBW ... well, sorta ... maybe ... depending ...

OK, the truth is, I'm just here for the buffet.

**SMIRK**


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2008)

There's porn? I can't believe I've missed it all these years!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 22, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I'm not a model, but I'm a totally attainable SSBBW ... well, sorta ... maybe ... depending ...
> 
> OK, the truth is, I'm just here for the buffet.
> 
> ...



Wow, another ParrotHead!

Oh. Wait. 

Nevermind.

-Rusty


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Wow, another ParrotHead!
> 
> Oh. Wait.
> 
> ...



Smartass. Maybe I meant Warren, not Jimmy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Smartass. Maybe I meant Warren, not Jimmy.


Even better.

-Rusty
(slightly bearish)
(lurker at Calculated Risk)


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread, and I don't wanna but I just wanna say one thing.
Porn 'Stars' ( and I use the term loosely) need love too!
I know many of the girls who post here for fun and to network..
A lot of them are single and would appreciate a hot,sweet man who can appreciate their bodies AND their minds.
Just because we pose naked and make money because of it doesn't mean we are automatically unobtainable either.


----------



## Sanderson (Jul 23, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Yes, there are exceptions like AnnMarie, Heather, HottieMegan, Stacie, Buffie, and a few others, but for the most part, I don't see posts from the pay girls on forums other than the paysite board. Is it because they have no interest in the community here, other than the financial rewards this community can give them? Is it because the non paysite people feel they should be seen and not heard? Could it be they just have nothing to say?
> 
> Inquiring minds, ya know?



*As a "paysite model" here, I stated before I was a member before my paysite. I never said much even then because I was the shy type and really didn't know how to jump into these threads. LOL In fact I was told about this site 5 years ago when I met my first FA. Anyway, for the past year I would only post on the paysite boards when my site started. However during the first year I was very busy keeping up with fan emails and Myspace. At the same time I had a life outside of the internet, and my life changed dramatically when I met someone at last years BBW Vegas Bash and got engaged in December. So it may have appeared to some that I could careless about the community. Which is not true at all and I don't think everyone realizes just how much work web models do in that first year. Now that my life has settled down and I have time, I read several threads here and I just recently started posting my own comments. Being a Paralegal I've seen my share of debates, I've also been in personal ligation myself for the past 7 years, so I get sick of debating. Let's not forget the models are encouraged to post and not just in the paysite area. I'm not sure if or how that is monitored.

Now if you want a good debate check out the "Maternity Leave" thread on here ... it's getting crazy in there but very interesting. At the same time let that be an example that at times I like to be heard and NOT just seen. *


----------



## mango (Jul 23, 2008)

*I come here for the booty...

... but I stay for the conversation!




Oh... and just for the record, I am not a porn star.

*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2008)

mango said:


> *Oh... and just for the record, I am not a porn star.*



...you just have the moustache for it.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2008)

This post does not contain any sexually explicit material.

Unless you love looking at the letter "n" for _all the wrong reasons_.

In which case, I have a link for you: http://www.hottxxbarelylegallowercase_n_action.com

Oh yeah. I've been there.

Just remember, one man's pr0n is another man's "WTF?"


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i just wanted to add that i was a dims girl first, a "paysite girl" second.
> 
> that is all.



In all honesty I too was a Dimensions member first as well...back in the 90's. Then I started my site and everything else that came along with adult modeling. I don't post as much as I used to not because I don't want to be a part of the community but because I am a mother of 5, business owner and wife first (not necessarily in that order either  ) My time is very limited but my heart has always belonged to Dims. I can honestly say that I wouldn't be where I am if it weren't for Dims.:wubu:


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 24, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I know we've done this countless times, but here is yet again a definition of FETISH.
> 
> I'm not going to pick on the OP, or his subsequent posts in this thread, as he has been a gentleman, and seems very well intentioned. In fact, I considered my preference for fat women a "fetish" until I spent enough time here to know better. I think a lot of the guys, especially the noobs, are in that boat, and when they get to a place like Dimensions, it's unclear to them which ladies are the website ladies and which are not. I've had many a new guy ask me if so and so had a paysite, as they always see her posting really hot photos.......(yeah, 'so and so'. Fill in the blank). I think it's only because they're new and don't know the "difference".
> 
> ...




First, thank you for the compliments and to be lumped in with AnnMarie, Buffie, Heather, etc, to me is a HUGE compliment! These women are the total package: brains AND BEAUTY!! Thank you so much for including me in their ranks.

I guess the word "fetish" to me sounds like something that is weird, odd and doesn't really have any "cred" as far as any kind of relationship goes. Whether it be looking at my pictures in order to "get off", or dating me, or being in a committed relationship with me. I have a hard time with the use of the words because I guess it degrades the preference of liking large/big women. I can totally understand how you would see that until you understood your feelings, so don't get me wrong.

Why don't some of the models post outside the PSB? Well, if you break it down, its a business, and this is their advertising method and it might be one of many places that they advertise. To be honest? I will sometimes go weeks without posting, not that I don't want to, but I simply don't have time. Do they have things to say? Oh, I've no doubt that they do, and maybe they just don't have the time, as you said, not all of us can devote all of our time to Dim's(much as I'd like to!).

Or, it might just be that they pop in to advertise and pop out. Either way, they are human, feeling and intelligent women and are certiainly ATTAINABLE in the right circumstances(referring to the OP).

Just my $.02

Hugs,


----------



## Buffie (Jul 25, 2008)

There are some other boards where I only really participate in the paysite section and not on many of their other forums just because I don't really know the crowd or I just don't have time. Like Stacie said, we're busy bees.

Why do I participate in the paysite forums if I don't have time to explore the other sections? Because gas is $4.00 a gallon for one thing. That's driving up the cost of groceries. Having a paysite and advertising it is part of how I make a living and pay my bills and support my family. 

Is my paysite too much fun to be considered a "real" job? Hell to tha YES! =) And thank goodness for that. What a blast getting to play dress up and subsequently get to talk to so many wonderful, kind people.

Is my paysite a fetish? To some people, it may be. But not to others. The term "fetish" is so wide open to interpretation that I think it's dangerous to use as a definitive term for a category of people.

In response to some more of wrestlingguy's questions... I have gotten the impression on some boards that I'm not welcome. There have even been posts (not here luckily) on other boards where it's been said I should be banned from there for having fake boobs! Needless to say, I don't really have the best feeling when I go there because a lot of people agree with the OP on that thread. So it's easy for me to find excuses not to spend time reading or posting there. Nothing wrong with that. If that particular group isn't keen on the silicone, I'm not one to force it down their throat. Why try to mix oil and water? (That was almost a pun! LOL Why try to mix silicone and water... hee... I'm a nerd.)

Back to the topic at hand. 

To quote something soooo cliche but also sooooo true... Fetish is as fetish does. If you feel like you're "underground" in your desires and kinks, but you dig em anyway, more power to you.

If you feel like your bbw/bhm preference is as main-stream as having a preference for blonde hair or green eyes, rock on with your bad self!

But if you feel like it's a fetish/underground thing and you're ashamed of it, please reconsider your opinion. You may still think it's not "normal" (whatever that's supposed to be) but please don't think it's unethical or wrong.

 Just sayin.

Edited to add... I was also a participant in the forums before I had a paysite, as some of the other girls... but I don't have a problem with girls who come primarily to share their paysites, because I certainly understand what it's like to have a 'favorite' place for chatting and hanging out. Dims just happens to be mine.


----------



## Tina (Jul 25, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Edited to add... I was also a participant in the forums before I had a paysite, as some of the other girls... but I don't have a problem with girls who come primarily to share their paysites, because I certainly understand what it's like to have a 'favorite' place for chatting and hanging out. Dims just happens to be mine.


And thank goodness, too. We don't get to see you around here nearly as much as I'd like, Buff. 

I have to say, that disliking someone for their silicone is about as stupid as disliking someone for their fat. Yes, you can have more control over silicone enhancement than, say, if you have a body that demands to be fat and won't have it any other way, but just how making the decision you've made with your own body would affect your participation or worthiness as a person (or, for goodness' sakes brains -- you're brilliant) eludes me. 

So, fine. More of you for us.  :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Jul 25, 2008)

Tina said:


> And thank goodness, too. We don't get to see you around here nearly as much as I'd like, Buff.
> 
> I have to say, that disliking someone for their silicone is about as stupid as disliking someone for their fat. Yes, you can have more control over silicone enhancement than, say, if you have a body that demands to be fat and won't have it any other way, but just how making the decision you've made with your own body would affect your participation or worthiness as a person (or, for goodness' sakes brains -- you're brilliant) eludes me.
> 
> So, fine. More of you for us.  :wubu:




:blush: :blush: :blush:

You're the most awesome-est, Tina. Thanks for saying these wonderful things. It means a lot to me for such a kickass lady as yourself to think I'm neato! Bonus! Thanks again. 

Eh, some folks don't like the silicones. No biggie. Of course I didn't mention the point that most of them would have been perfectly happy with my presence had they not known I was enhanced. -sly grin-

Even though we were talking 'fetish' there for a second, I don't think I ever got around to addressing the OPs issue.

I have never thought of Dims as primarily BBW pr0n. "Porn" is kind of a bad word like fetish, though. It's a bitsy bit vague, y'know. Dims has always, to me (and I first learned of it in the late '90s) been this magic portal to another world where I was accepted and surrounded by amazing people who didn't just "tolerate" my size, they celebrated it. But then, Dims became more than size, too. Dims became friends I didn't know I had and topics that I had never had a chance to explore and a variety of different minds and opinions flying all over the place. That sounds all hippy-dippy, I know. But it's true. 

Dims is like my daily Woodstock. It's based in the fat, but it's so much bigger (another pun! woot!) than any one-note descriptive term.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 29, 2008)

Some of my best friends have paysites, right, Buffie?


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Aug 24, 2008)

*I wish I wasn't a trucker so I could be here all the time chatting with you all. Anyway, sorry for starting this thread, I didn't mean it to go the way it did. I love looking at all of you, you're all soo beautiful!!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards, Truck


----------



## TrixxsterBombshell (Aug 26, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> Oh Boy, Maybe I should've kept my thoughts to myself, Sorry. Nope I wasn't looking for a porn site. I forget how I found myself on here. I like the site, I was just making a comment that there sure is a lot of women I see on here that have links to porn sites. I am sure you'll agree with me there. The ones on here that show a little skin but do not have links to porn sites are my favorites. Let me see if I can say this without putting my foot in my mouth. I am good at that. I think that BBWs that have porn sites are feeding into a fetish. Isn't there a difference? A proud BBW that shows a little skin isn't really feeding into a fetish, am I right or should I shut up?
> 
> 
> I will never NOT look at a GORGEOUS naked BBW, no matter if it is porn or not. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go pry my foot out of my mouth.




i have a bit of a bone to pick about some of this you typed. i don't exactly see how anyone who happens to be on a site is any different from anyone else posting pictures just for the hell of it, just some of us made a choice to earn money that way, not ALL the bbw's on sites do porn. what i mean by this is that alot of us are completely solo in our pics, and i personally belong to a site that doesn't allow me to use toys or show much more than frontal or behind shots in various poses and outfits. no masturbation, no toyplay, no sex. those of us on adult sites are no less "proud" than those who are not. porn/pin-up site or not, if you are posting a pic or you in less than what you wear on a daily basis( and sometimes even then) you may STILL be feeding into a Fetish. and for that matter, why must we be considered a fetish? why can't all of us just be people who happen to be large or those who like people who happen to be large? fetishes are usually things people keep a secret hidden away from others because they are ashamed for others to know they enjoy such a thing, and if that's the case here, i'd rather not be labeled as such.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 26, 2008)

tl;dr

So can anyone tell me if Dimensions is a rocket powered hovercraft or high speed attack helicopter?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 27, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> tl;dr
> 
> So can anyone tell me if Dimensions is a rocket powered hovercraft or high speed attack helicopter?


Not sure, but somewhere in here someone has to have claimed that it's both a floor wax and a dessert topping. If not, you can assume that I just did.

-Rusty


----------

